
Any anecdotes about programmers? - sam_lowry_
Like this one:<p>A CS student shows his lab assignment to the professor. The code works and even produces the correct output, but the professor mutters that the code is not OK:
-- You have to choose variable names wisely. Names like i, j, foo and bar make your code unreadable. By next time, please use long, mnemonic variable names.
A few weeks later, the same student completes a new assignment and brings it to the professor. This time, his code is full of long_mnemonic_variable_i, long_mnemonic_variable_j, long_mneminic_variable_foo and long_mnemonic_variable_bar.
======
angersock
I've always gotten enjoyment (and solace) from _The Codeless Code_ :

[http://thecodelesscode.com/case/1](http://thecodelesscode.com/case/1)

------
informatimago
[http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/koans.html](http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/koans.html)

